# my ford f 150 door is ajar lite



## CLARKE (Feb 28, 2001)

I have a 1998 ford F150 and for the pass 4 months
after shuting the door the door ajar lite stay on 
i had to take the dome lite out and now when i shut 
the truck off it thinks the door is ajar and the key
ringer keeps ringing and the door is shut, any one else
have this happin to them.?? also there is no door switch its internal some how.CLARKE

[Edited by CLARKE on 04-05-2001 at 11:12 PM]


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

*Welcome to LawnSite Clarke*

It sounds like a door switch problem to me. Have you checked that yet?


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

I see you edited your post and added a line. I would think there has to be some sort of switch to turn the light off when the door shuts. Even if it's breaking a beam of some sort. Sorry, but I guess I can't help you.


----------



## Harvestman (Feb 19, 2001)

Hey Bud. I have a 1997 f-150 with the same problem, I was told to spray wd-40 in the door latch until it runs out the bottem of the door it worked great. There is a magnetic contact in the latch that gets dirty. Good luck.


----------



## CLARKE (Feb 28, 2001)

*DOOR AJAR LITE STAYS ON*

I just like to say a BIG thanks to HARVESTMAN for
tiping me off on the use of WD40 to fixing my
DOOR AJAR LITE staying on problem, Just a little
spary and the problem go's away. Never would have 
guessed that WD40 would fix that problem. THANKS.
CLARKE)


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

I don't have switches like that on my 3/4 ton 97, but I sure did learn something new today at Lawnsite.com


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

I put up with this problem for the last 5 years on my 97 F150 Extended cab. Will have to try the WD40. Usually shuts off dome light after starting to drive however is very annoying if it sticks and you are tring to plow at night. 
Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## 65hoss (Sep 4, 2000)

Ford has many many f150's doing this. Mine included. That is all the dealer does to fix it. A couple of shots from the wd-40 and fixed. My 98 works like new again.


----------

